# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  #RodaNaPlitvicama

## BusyBee

Pratite li što se događa na simpoziju ginekologa i porodničara na Pltivicama?
Ne morate imati račun na Facebooku da biste to pratile, Rodu možete pratiti i anonimno na https://www.facebook.com/udrugaroda/

A događa se ovo (naša ivarica se trudi prenijeti bar dio svakog predavanja koje se odvija):




> U petak i subotu 8. i 9. travnja, na Plitvicama se održava simpozij ginekologa i porodničara na Plitvicama pod nazivom *Pravni, etički i medicinski aspekti suvremenog vođenja poroda*.
> Dvodnevni skup uključuje rasprave i teme poput:
> 
> Tko odlučuje o tijeku poroda: roditelji, liječnici ili forum društvenih mreža?Odbijanje za život nužne intervencije na porodu – novo lice čedomorstva?Psihološki profil rodilje koja svjesno odbija medicinsku intervenciju i time ugrožava zdravlje i život djetetate okrugli stol Priziv savjesti ginekologa kod prekida trudnoća.
> Iz naziva tema očito je koje su namjere struke koja u Hrvatskoj jedina koja pruža reproduktivnu skrb ženama - da žene i dalje nemaju pravo sudjelovati u odlukama o skrbi o njihovom reproduktivnom zdravlju i pravima - bilo to medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja, skrb u trudnoći, porodu i babinju ili prekid trudnoće na zahtjev. Roda ne želi dopustiti da ove teme prođu nezapaženo, bez komentara javnosti i bez sudjelovanja korisnica, pacijentica i žena.
> Zahvaljujući donacijama brojnih građana i građanki u dvotjednoj crowdfunding kampanji na Indiegogo platformi u kojoj je prikupljeno oko 3000 USD, predstavnice udruge Roda osigurale su sredstva za plaćanje kotizacija za sudjelovanje na ovom simpoziju te će tijekom oba dana simpozija redovito izvještavati javnost o predavanjima i raspravama putem društvenih mreža Twitter (@udrugaroda na hrvatskom, @DanielaDrandic na engleskom) i Facebook (www.facebook.com/udrugaroda/).
> Pozivamo vas da pratite Rodine društvene medije te da tijekom dana dijelite naše objave o ovom važnom simpoziju. Pomozite nam da ove, po ženska prava opasne teme, ne prođu nezapaženo na društvenim mrežama.

----------


## Bubica

nitko nikakav komentar?

ja skoro iskočila iz kože kad sam pročitala o "štipanju za obraz"

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja baš ne stignem pratiti društvene mreže, odnosno ne da mi se. Previše treba prebirati da se dođe do onog što me zanima, čak i kad su uključene samo stranice koje me zanimaju. 

Kakvo štipanje? Šta?

----------


## Bubica

"doc Borislav Mišković: nasmiješite se ženi u rađaonici, uštipnite je za obraz?!
Pa dragi liječnici (jučer i danas ovdje samo muškarci!), testirajte tu metodu na muškarcu kojem radite kolonoskopiju."

----------


## isvetica

Pratimo na fejsu,  ovo štipanje mi je promaklo. Nadam se da mu je netko zaista tako i odgovorio.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam tko je dr Mišković, ali ovo sam shvatila kao da je on postavio pitanje nazočnima, retoričko, što li, i sam odgovorio na nj.

----------


## Bubica

kako sam ja shvatila, to je njegov recept kako se približiti ženama korisnicama
stvarno?

smiju li nas tako štipkati poslodavci, zubari, ravnatelji škola, tko sve?

----------


## zutaminuta

Tko je izgovorio drugu rečenicu, repliku na prvu?

----------


## Bubica

zašto?
očito rodine članice koje su bile na skupu

----------


## čokolada

OMG
To "uštipnite za obraz" savjetuje valjda zato što je u rađaoni nepraktično potapšati po guzi.

----------


## jejja

Čokolada bas si me nasmijala , zamislila sam si scenu u glavi.. tad mi to naravno ne bi bilo smijesno al ono.. stipkanje za obraz ne voli ni moj malac od skoro 2 god a ne da mene netko copi tako.. stvarno je trebao zavrsit recenicu na "nasmijesite se zeni u radjaonici"

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

> *zašto?*
> očito rodine članice koje su bile na skupu


Ovako kako je citirano ispada kao da on pita i odmah daje odgovor.

----------


## zutaminuta

Na stranu to, tu vrstu kontakta nisam nikada voljela, i ne bih se željela prisjetiti. To mi predstavlja invaziju u intimni prostor. Bez obzira je li od doktora ili ne.

----------


## BusyBee

Zamisli se golu, u trudovima, ako imaš "sreće" s nogama u zraku i njega kako te štipka za obraz da ti se "približi".
Uuuuuh.

----------


## zutaminuta

Piknula bi ga prstom u oko.

----------


## Jadranka

Da stipanje za obraz :O  Koja ideja?!

----------


## kachy

Ispratila sam vrlo zainteresirano te mini izvještaje sa Plitvica i nadam se da ćemo uskoro dobiti neki još detaljniji izvještaj. Nigdje na internetu nisam uspjela pronaći točan popis sudionika i tema na koje izlažu, a to me interesira. 
Ne znam što bih rekla, osim da sam zgrožena nekim izjavama, a osobito postpucima poput napuštanja simpozija kada su primalje počele izlagati svoja izlaganja. 
Ja bih medicinarima za početak uvela zakonsku obavezu da dok god rade moraju jednom godišnje prolaziti neki seminar komunikativnih vještina gdje bi naučili barem reći:"Dobar dan, ja sam taj i taj i vaš sam liječnik." 

Vezano za štipanje za obraz, štipnuo me Goluža, bila sam toliko šokirana i fokusirana da kreteni iz vizite izađu iz boksa da nisam ništa rekla, moguće da sam se i nasmiješila.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad:

----------


## jejja

Kachy evo tu imas ukratko izvjestaj za sada..
http://www.roda.hr/udruga/dokumentac...litvicama.html

----------


## kachy

Hvala, jejja!  :Smile:  procitala sam, ali se radujem opsirnijem, a ako sam dobro shvatila dobicemo i takav izvjestaj.  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Nema na cemu  :Smile: 
Trebali bi da.. a imas u inboxu i popis sudionika i teme, kopirala sam ti sa stranice eventa kada je bio  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Ovdje je program s Plitvica: http://www.roda.hr/media/attachments...olozi_2016.pdf

----------


## Angie75

Ovo tek sad otkrivam. Da me doktor štipnuo za obraz tijekom poroda, mislim da bih ga ritnula nogom. Koja ideja, štipnuti za obraz!!!! Gdje oni žive, zar mogu biti toliko nesvjesni stanja u kojima su te žene s kojima se susreću svaki dan, pobogu???
I to je još prijedlog kojim se želi pokazati dobra volja  :worldcup:

----------


## Danka_

> doc Borislav Mišković: nasmiješite se ženi u rađaonici, uštipnite je za obraz?!


E crni Borislave...  :facepalm:

----------


## Ayan

Mene pika ovo cedomorstvo. Kako se onda zove kad ljecnik nad bespomocnom zenom u trudovima  koja lezi vrsi nepotrebne i rutinske intervencije? I cija je to beba kad zena nema pravo glasa, doktorova?! Ovo sa stipanjem moze ako ja njega za pozdrav mogu sutnut tamo dole. Cisto da dobije na uvid kako je to kad se drugi proglasavaju vlasnicima necijeg tijela.

----------


## zutaminuta

Spominju vas na Radiju Student. Upravo.

----------

